# Alabama-acreage and house for sale



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

This is the family home where I grew up. We have decided to put it up for sale, since none of us want to live there (we have our own homes.)

http://www.realtysouth.com/homes-for-sale/AL/Pell-City/35125/18796-Hwy-231-119313574

This is located in St. Clair County, outside the city limits of Pell City. Within walking distance of Walmart just up the highway. It is not on the highway, but set back behind trees and shrubs to block the view. County water and garbage pickup. 

There are 9 acres of woods behind the house, full of deer and wildlife. Lots of room in the house and in the yard. 

My Daddy built most of the house way back when. The rooms on the right in the picture were added in the late '60's. 

The house has been vacant since Mom passed away, five years ago.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really nice.


----------

